# Paint only one side of outdoor fence? See the pic.



## JeffM (Aug 22, 2016)

My neighbor built the fence in the picture. He painted his side, and left my side raw. It appears to be causing bowing. Could that be right?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes,and he shoulda at least waited for the lumber to dry...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Hard to say. If it's in the sun all day long it can. If painted before the wood is dried and cured. Over time it can. 

It's up to your neighbor to be neighborly to you and hire someone to paint it.

We just did this a few weeks ago. Our customer painted just their side and thought the neighbor was responsible for painting. Whoever has the fence put up.

It's on their property and they are fully responsible for painting and maintaining it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

My old neighbor put his fence up while we were away, 5' onto my property. He actually had the nuts to ask me to paint my side. 24 8' sections. Sure for $5,000 I will. Once he moved we ripped his fence down, new neighbor just put a new one up.


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Wrong side?*



JeffM said:


> My neighbor built the fence in the picture. He painted his side, and left my side raw. It appears to be causing bowing. Could that be right?


JeffM, you might check the city or village code where you live for installation of residential fences. Where I live, the horizontal braces for the vertical slats are supposed to face towards the owner of the fence, not away like in your photo. Can you (or maybe a village code enforcement officer) see this from the street or front yard?

You might also check to see if an owner of a fence is required to paint both sides in the event that he or she does paint it.

futtyos


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Adverse possession?*



cdpainting said:


> My old neighbor put his fence up while we were away, 5' onto my property. He actually had the nuts to ask me to paint my side. 24 8' sections. Sure for $5,000 I will. Once he moved we ripped his fence down, new neighbor just put a new one up.


cd, did the new neighbor put the fence up on the same line as the old fence? If so, you might want to look into adverse possession in Massachsetts. I have friend who discovered that his neighbor's fence was actually on his property. If I recall correctly, he took it down and placed the sections in the neighbor's back yard. I remember looking at both the fence and the metal pipe that marked his property line and the fence was over the line by at least a foot.

futtyos


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

futtyos said:


> JeffM, you might check the city or village code where you live for installation of residential fences. Where I live, the horizontal braces for the vertical slats are supposed to face towards the owner of the fence, not away like in your photo. Can you (or maybe a village code enforcement officer) see this from the street or front yard?
> 
> You might also check to see if an owner of a fence is required to paint both sides in the event that he or she does paint it.
> 
> futtyos


Nothing about that fence is right...are those fir 1x2's? Lol, send more pics next year....


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

futtyos said:


> cd, did the new neighbor put the fence up on the same line as the old fence? If so, you might want to look into adverse possession in Massachsetts. I have friend who discovered that his neighbor's fence was actually on his property. If I recall correctly, he took it down and placed the sections in the neighbor's back yard. I remember looking at both the fence and the metal pipe that marked his property line and the fence was over the line by at least a foot.
> 
> futtyos


We have the plot plans, original survey. We measured off the house and also a metal property marker near the street and in the woods.

New fence is where it belongs, on the new guys property. This time he had it surveyed.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> Nothing about that fence is right...are those fir 1x2's? Lol, send more pics next year....


No kidding! Looks it was built from job site scraps and old pallets.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

It's not gapped yet (lumber is still wet), the rails are doubled and spliced? on 1 side, the wrong side is facing the ops house, what the hell is the 1x2 blocking whatever it's called and as a trim piece? What's on the other side? Mdf? The nails are too long, the panel on the right has one rail a foot lower than the left, etc. jeeze, neighbor...drink beer OR build a fence, but don't do both at the same time! He's FIRED!!!


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I am currently building a fence on my property, so I'll share what I have found. In my municipality, I can build a zero setback fence. So long as the fence is on my property, I wouldn't necessarily care what the other side looked like. That being said, I wouldn't want my fence to look like *ss from the other side, so I've settled on a higher end vinyl privacy fence.

I don't like it, but it is easy enough.

If your municipality allows zero setback fences, the onus would be on the neighbor to build a fence of his own to hide your fence. It seems quite silly to build 2 fences almost touching, but so goes property rights.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

That fence looks pretty shoddy, so you might want to build your own to cover it up.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ParamountPaint said:


> I am currently building a fence on my property, so I'll share what I have found. In my municipality, I can build a zero setback fence. So long as the fence is on my property, I wouldn't necessarily care what the other side looked like. That being said, I wouldn't want my fence to look like *ss from the other side, so I've settled on a higher end vinyl privacy fence.
> 
> I don't like it, but it is easy enough.
> 
> If your municipality allows zero setback fences, the onus would be on the neighbor to build a fence of his own to hide your fence. It seems quite silly to build 2 fences almost touching, but so goes property rights.


That is what I did. Zero maintenance(except the yearly power wash to blast of the mold on my side). It is right next to my garden and the plants cause mold to grow in the summer.


----------

